# ICANN working group seeks to kill WHOIS



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> An ICANN working group is seeking input on a replacement for the current WHOIS system for retrieving details of domain name registrations.


Here


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Sounds to me as though they are working towards being in yet more control, keeping domain owners hidden and wanting to charge for the service. 
I don't see what is wrong with the way it is. Any restrictions to access will just play into the hands of spammers.


----------

